

Airbnb Occupancy Rates are catching up with Hotels - andrewkitchell
https://beyondpricing.com/learn/sf-occupancy-matches-hotels

======
andrewkitchell
Recently, we found that in San Francisco, Airbnb is close to matching hotels
in terms of occupancy rates (Airbnb occupancy locally last week was 87%).
Therefore, we wanted to examine whether this figure represents an anomaly or a
trend.

TL;DR: we think its possible mature Airbnb markets will begin to match local
hotel occupancy rates sooner rather than later.

~~~
jgoyette
Interesting findings, Andrew. I'm not surprised by your results, and only
expect to see the number increase. Keep us posted with more analyses like this
one--especially around pricing.

------
pkaye
I'm guess in expensive cities, the occupancy rates will be higher since
visitors are more likely to look for deals.

------
th3encarta
Hello Andrew, Can you share your source of data?

